# Force sendmail forward by mx destination



## varda (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello Gentlemen.

Yahoo blocked mailing from one of my servers to them. So I need to forward messages to any their domain (hosted on them, national i.e like yahoo.ca, yahoo.co.uk) resolved with Yahoo MX's (a.mx.mail.yahoo.com, b.mx.mail.yahoo.com... mx1.biz.mail.yahoo.com...) to other relay which will finally deliver mail to Yahoo. There are sendmail on my hosts. Help and tips are welcome and appreciated. 

Thank You.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2010)

This chapter of Sendmail cf's README should answer that:

[cmd=]less +/"\| USING MAILERTABLES \|" /usr/share/sendmail/cf/README[/cmd]


----------



## varda (Dec 16, 2010)

Already have read that before to start topic. Found nothing there how to determine and designate MX records by wildcard or regular expression in order to redirect mailling addressed to them. Yahoo has dozen national country codes TLD and also many other private domains hosted on them which made listing in mailertable unpredictable before to know exactly.

Or examples are welcome.


----------

